# Como medir un capacitor?



## SinCe (Dic 16, 2006)

Buenas!
Pues tal y como dice el titulo tengo dos dudas y espero que podais resolverlas  

1a. Como puedo medir la capacidad de un condensador (o cualquier metodo para comprobar que funcionan bien)
2a. http://www.brandxamps.com/support/pdf/schematics/X-10.pdf  en este circuito no me queda claro como alimentar los chips. Tengo dos fuentes de alimentación, y no voy a montar la  parte en que esta el transformador. Tambien tengo dudas sobre las tierras (se tienen que unir todas juntas?)  y la conexion al altavoz.

Bueno, quiza no eran tan pequeñas. Gracias de antemano


----------



## Bösartigkeit (Dic 16, 2006)

Podria ser con el capacitometro, es lo mejor que se podria hacer... o si no mal recuerdo con un multimetro analogo se puede ver la elevacion de la carga y luego el desenso gradual de la carga en la aguja... solo que de este metodo no recuerdo cual es la escala que se utiliza... es en amperes de CD? corrijanme por favor

sobre el otro no pude ver el diagrama


----------



## mabauti (Dic 16, 2006)

2a) Necesitas una fuente de alimentacion simetrica. Consulta la hoja de datos de los chips, ahi te indicara como conectar la senhal de +9V, la de -9V y masa (GND).

Si, hay que conectar todas las tierras, PERO TEN CUIDADO : VERIFICA PRIMERO QUE efectivamente sean tierras, no vayas a hacer un corto


----------

